# anybody got 1" chrome street elbows?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a job at a refinery where the original plumber or carpenter, or somebody screwed up and the water stub outs are about 3 to 3 1/2" off center of the closets and urinals. I used brass street elbows to move the centers over, but they aren't fond of the look. None of my supply houses have them and I will have to call grainger, unless one of you guys has some squirreled away.
Jeff


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Prolly cheaper to hire a drywaller/painter to fix things up after you tear into the wall.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe find a place that does chrome plating

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## davjowett (Jan 22, 2012)

Depending on brand of flushometer you can change the adjustable tailpiece out, the piece between the valve body and control stop. Im not sure if you can go shorter though i know you can go longer.....theres always chrome spray paint.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Prolly cheaper to hire a drywaller/painter to fix things up after you tear into the wall.


Nah,
the walls are tile, everything is already done. My job was to only change the flushometers, and grid strainers. I never went out while the remodel was underway. I got there and the flushometers were leaning and the toilets were cocked to make them work. This is the cheapest solution. Grainger has them for about 52 each, but I was hoping to catch lightning in a bottle.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

davjowett said:


> Depending on brand of flushometer you can change the adjustable tailpiece out, the piece between the valve body and control stop. Im not sure if you can go shorter though i know you can go longer.....theres always chrome spray paint.


yes, I have used the longer tailpieces. The minimum distance needed is 4-1/4", the max is 5-1/4" unless you go longer than the standard 2-1/16" tailpiece.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bummer, is gonna look like sh#t , unless you can re-DO it, the ext. tailpieces between body and stop,tinnin the elbow , spray paint,...,
1" chrome bit expensive, honestly,i would do it right and back charge...


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

This stuff works we have used it before...


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Grab a tile guy, too. The Easy Button is at Staples.

How'd you get dragged into this in the first place? I mean, been there, done that, but who roughed this bldg in the first place and why are they not around? Oh, fired, huh?

Seriously, I hope that you can find the magic workaround but having worked with all the main FV mfgrs I know that it's next to impossible to deviate from their respective RI requirements. Unless you can find a FV mfgr that'll custom make supply tailpieces for you I'm not sure what you can do.

Best of success, man!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

union brother 1 said:


> Bummer, is gonna look like sh#t , unless you can re-DO it, the ext. tailpieces between body and stop,tinnin the elbow , spray paint,...,
> 1" chrome bit expensive, honestly,i would do it right and back charge...


The customer (refinery) uses this building twice a month for employee meetings. It has been a wreck for years, they are spending the bare minimum to renovate it. They are not going to open the walls and let me move the stub outs over. I am stuck trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Grab a tile guy, too. The Easy Button is at Staples.
> 
> How'd you get dragged into this in the first place? I mean, been there, done that, but who roughed this bldg in the first place and why are they not around? Oh, fired, huh?
> 
> ...


The building is 30 years old. Somebody should have had the balls to make it right back then. It's too late for changes, just trying to come up with a reasonable workaround.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Call Shillvock on the north side of Chicago.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> The building is 30 years old. Somebody should have had the balls to make it right back then. It's too late for changes, just trying to come up with a reasonable workaround.


30 yrs!!! Really?
Well then it's either time to smash some tile, which obviously isn't an option, or solder up some close fitting copper, paint it and call it the cats meow.

Too many times have I been in the position to make candy from dog crap to take this lightly so bear with me if I sound abrasive...
The situation is: they've lived with a crappy setup all these years and now they want you to make it wonderful? The RI is crap and it has been since 1982. But you're their new shining star and want you to fix it without being invasive?

Sorry, but I'd only offer to close fit some copper and use model paint to help make it attractive (it won't work but it might be worth the effort) and that'd be that. What else can you do short of re-roughing it (opening some walls) and trimming it out proper?

It sounds as if they'll only be there for a few days and then vacate the premises. You'll have to pull off a smoke and mirrors gag to make this to work in your favor. Actually, to make it work in their favor as well as your own. Longevity doesn't seem to be the issue... 

Do what you have to do but don't spend more than their budget or you'll be the one holding the bag when all is said and done.

Aside: I would've fired these arseholes long ago but I have been in your position before. No easy way out. Do what you have to do at as little cost to yourself as possible. There will be little more in return. Mark my words!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Miguel said:


> 30 yrs!!! Really?
> Well then it's either time to smash some tile, which obviously isn't an option, or solder up some close fitting copper, paint it and call it the cats meow.
> 
> Too many times have I been in the position to make candy from dog crap to take this lightly so bear with me if I sound abrasive...
> ...


I don't work directly for the customer, I work for the GC who handles all the construction and maintenance. The GC super isn't being a dbag, and likes the idea of the chrome elbows. The customer hasn't seen the trim yet, and I am sure wasn't even aware of the problem. Its also bothersome to me, leaving a less than perfect looking job, but I gave them 6 grand for a budget number, and I can't go over. The GC super is aware of the problem and is working with me to come up with the best looking fix.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

This situation is screaming for chrome spray paint if you never tried in a jam you might be pleasantly surprised and will only cost a can of paint and a brass st. 90


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you use used parts? I'll check at the parts/plumbing co place. They have some chrome I don't remember if the have that big. When they demo something they keep everything, they have escutcheons from 50 yrs ago sitting around.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Spray paint!


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

What about drop 90s for hand showers, idk if they come in 1"?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Keefer w said:


> What about drop 90s for hand showers, idk if they come in 1"?


They come in 3/4" and 1", without the drop ears, but I want chrome. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> They come in 3/4" and 1", without the drop ears, but I want chrome. Thanks anyway.


Right I was thinking of the one for the tile side of a shower that you connect the hose to, not the rough in side


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*do the chorme paint*

I agree that you just do the chorme spray paint thing...

I have even gone to wall mart and bought a small 
bottle of chrome trim repair for cars bumpers....

its only about 4 bucks for a nail polish sized bottle...


if you dont say anything and just paint them, they 
will probably never notice it when they are wipeing their asses....:laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I have a job at a refinery where the original plumber or carpenter, or somebody screwed up and the water stub outs are about 3 to 3 1/2" off center of the closets and urinals. I used brass street elbows to move the centers over, but they aren't fond of the look. None of my supply houses have them and I will have to call grainger, unless one of you guys has some squirreled away.
> Jeff


you could install an offset vacuum breaker if valve height above fixture is sufficient

check this thread ...may help...maybe not ...good luck

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/what-do-toilet-15017/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I found 2- 1" new 90s I don't know if you can do what you want with those and stainless nipples. The 90s are pretty cheap. The place also has 6" tail pieces for the sloan valve maybe 5" ones also. Let me know, I'll post a pic tonight.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is what I found. If you can find a length of tail piece for the sloan you need I might be able to find the right length for ya. They have a whole shelf, most are less than new.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do not normaly recomend these guys, but they do have a large stock of older plumbing parts and might have your chrome street 90º I know the owner, he used to run calls with my dad to try and learn to drain clean.

Home Plumbing Supply
225 W. St. Charles Rd. 
Villa Park, IL 60181

phone: 630-833-8146


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Also these guys at plumbing supply dot come I had some luck with in the past. http://www.plumbingsupply.com/chrome.html


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Also these guys at plumbing supply dot come I had some luck with in the past. http://www.plumbingsupply.com/chrome.html


That looks like the ticket right there. Now, where is that Mastercard?

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gardian eye washes come with crome street 90's, sure you could order one from them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got some from Amazon at about 25 bucks each.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just at the Ferguson and saw they stock chrome nipples and fittings.


----------

